# Perdernales Falls State Park.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

We were up this way for my Daughters wedding this last weekend in Wimberly. Had to make a short stop at the park. Very overcast skys so the walk down to the falls was a short one as I didnt want to get caught in the rain with the camera gear.

Perdernales Falls.

50D, 24-105mm.



















Decided to give the 10 stop filter a go.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That last one is beautiful. I'm going filter shopping this afternoon.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks! I have really grown fond of this filter. Still need to experiment a bit more with it. Get the B&W, Hoya has one but Ive read it has a bit of a color cast to it. Or if you can, Singh Ray has a vari-ND thats just fantastic, but ....expensive. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a Singh Ray Blue n Gold next.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Good to see that its flowing again. I went there this summer and it was very dry.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

wow great pics!! 
i guess its time to break down and buy one of those filters!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Thanks! I have really grown fond of this filter. Still need to experiment a bit more with it. Get the B&W, Hoya has one but Ive read it has a bit of a color cast to it. Or if you can, Singh Ray has a vari-ND thats just fantastic, but ....expensive. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a Singh Ray Blue n Gold next.


Ive been eying one of them SinghRay vari filters also before I go to Maui in March. Expensive and just haven't pulled the plug yet on that one. Want to get some nice waterfall photos while there however and this should work, but not sure about it yet. Sure looks nice though and doubt I can do the waterfalls justice but would like to try.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Dry when we where up there this summer. Had a good time at the bird blind though. Got several species firsts there..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The last photo is beautiful. It separates the stones from the water where the first ones seem to make them blend together. I likey.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks yall for the comments.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

The last pic looks like a painting. That is just awesome


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I love that park! Simply beautiful stuff here. Thanks , Fred.


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome Pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again folks, 
Sandy, Its one of my favorite parks...so many things to explore. Wish it would have been a better weekend weatherwise. I found a road, FM 962, from Hwy 281 to RR 12, That has some beautiful scenery...Will be going back when I can count on the weather being nice thats for sure


----------

